# Are tempo rides to be avoided?



## joevdenne (Jun 2, 2015)

Finally started doing intervals few months back on my kickr. Did Tempo intervals and built up to one 45 minute 82% ftp interval per week plus two endurance rides per week. Wow...I felt so much stronger at the next gravel race (20 miles). All I did before was Endurance rides. But, now the more I research the more I find no one seems to see Tempo as useful anymore. I plan to do one Sweet Spot ride per week and build up to 2x20 min at 90% FTP., one 82% FTP Tempo ride per week and build to 1x60 Min and one long endurance ride. Am I wasting my time with the Tempo ride at 82% FTP? It seemed to help before. Just fishing for opinions because not sure to include my 82% FTP Tempo rides going forward.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

You should probably post this in the XC and training section. That is where people with knowledge generally post.


Tempo rides have their place in cycling.

Any rider who lives in hilly terrain does tempo all the time, it is naturally built into their long endurance rides. They don't do tempo, they go out and do a hilly endurance ride. If you live where it is flat then Tempo needs to be planned.

Typically tempo is the first intensity that you do. If you are coming off 3-6 weeks of zone 2 riding then adding tempo sessions is the next training progression. After doing that for a while you are adding increasingly intensity.

Are you currently wasting your time with Tempo? Tempo is always beneficial, but as your get fitter you have to do increasing long Tempo sessions to achieve overload. If you can quite comfortably do an hour 82% FTP then either your FTP is too low, or it is time to add some other types of intensity.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Tempo rides are useful, as is working on base mileage in the early season.


----------

